# It's always sunny in Philidelphia



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Did anyone's SP pick this up last night. My TiVo missed it because the guide data changed late from 2 1/2 hour episodes to 1 1 hour episode.

It repeats tonight and Saturday so no problem, but I don't see any posts here so I was curious.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I noticed that it wasn't going to record and set it manually. My question is why should the length of the show make a difference. It's still the same channel and show title.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I had noticed this Thursday morning and posted the warning here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=305692

Sorry you missed it. I have the same question though: even with a double episode, why did the Guide data not reflect a "new" show?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> I noticed that it wasn't going to record and set it manually. My question is why should the length of the show make a difference. It's still the same channel and show title.


The show title was different. It relected both episodes in the title.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

andyf said:


> The show title was different. It relected both episodes in the title.


That's the episode title that's different. The show is still It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm confused. Was it two shows in an hour with two different titles or was there more than that?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I recorded a few episodes last season, but decided it wasn't that good. This year I decided to check it out again because of Danny Devito. My Tivo has been refusing to record it giving the 28 day rule as the reason and now I see it's because FX has been FXing with the schedule. Right now my DT Tivo has thursday nights 1 hour double episode scheduled at 9pm as well as the 30 minute episode (2nd half of the 1 hour) at 9:30 scheduled even though it's no longer in the guide. I give up. SP deleted.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

This was a royal screwup of epic proportions!  

I'll collect the episodes as they air via the Season Pass and sincerely hope they rerun the season premiere in the very near future, although there's no listing of said premiere airing in a fortnight.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Ugh, guess I have to monitor the SP Alerts forum more often while on vacation .

Wasn't a problem to pull the first two episodes off BitTorrent, though.

Drew


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

For what it's worth, things seem to be back to normal. Last nights two episodes were recorded without any problem as a single hour episode and next week a 30 minute episode (it's followed by a repeat) is set to record.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Oooh, my Tivo was smart. It picked up all the episodes so far, but it shows them as 2 in the same hour, not separate.


----------

